# inside tire wear in front???



## silversolox12 (May 25, 2008)

what would be causing this? would it be the stock springs from 89' that is doing this or do you think its the alignment. its mostly on the passenger side also...
thanks.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: inside tire wear in front??? (silversolox12)*

Alignment, worn suspension components,bent suspension components....


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: inside tire wear in front??? (silversolox12)*

wrong Forum buddy








when in doubt, check your Bentley Manual


----------

